# Disappointing Shopping Season



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Is it just me or are the stores pretty disappointing this year. Biglots was pretty much a bust since we have tons of bluckies. Everything else was meh or we already have it. Walgreens doesn't seem to have much good stuff like they did last year. Kmart didn't thrill me so far. Walmart and Target are finally getting started but so far they don't impress me. Dollar Tree was sold out of the hands and feet pretty quick. I was really lucky to find them at another $1 type store. It seems that everyone is carrying very low stock or no really good items like they usually do. 

I was able to nab some stuff so far but it seems like I could be finding better stuff in general. Spirit, Michael's, and Lowe's have been where I have actually bought stuff so far. Lowe's and Michael's are limited on their selection compared to last year. Even Spirit in our area is limited stock on their items. I ended up going to a couple stores in my area so that I could get all the zombie babies I wanted.

I certainly hope things get better.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I totally agree Teary. What I've seen so far is disappointing.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

My guess is that with the economy as bad as it is, most of these retailers are speculating that there won't be much demand. They're saving their budget for that "other" holiday...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I kind of agree. Though I really like some of the stuff that Target is finally getting on their shelves. I haven't even found a Spirit or Halloween express open nearby yet. I may go hunting for them this weekend.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm with you. When Spirit Halloween opened I went dashing over there--and it's a tiny store in the mall selling nothing but costumes. Last year we had two big Spirit stores in town and one Halloween express. Now it's this dinky store for Twilight wannabees and no Express at all.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

All I can say is, good thing the people on this Forum know how to make props already - and many are much better than store bought anyway


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Amen Roxy!


----------



## FEAR (Apr 28, 2009)

this is the 1st year I will be haunting after an 8 year break (took my nephew tot)... I had to re-buy and build from scratch. I found better stuff online then in stores! I have a big spirit down the street here at the Jersey shore that just opened but other then that.. very blahhhhh


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

In the Dallas & Ft Worth area, we have a pretty good selection at Halloween USA. One at Eastchase and 30. Another at Parks Mall. 

Spirit has new addresses showing up but nobody seems to have found a store.

I've bought stuff from Michaels, Lowes, Party City, and Halloween USA. I've found nothing at Walgreens, Walmart, Target, etc.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

It is true....economically there just ain't much out there.

Chris Reinke of www.reinkebros.com told me early on that the trade shows in Chicago and Las Vegas did not really have much new and that alot of the prop companies have gone belly up.

Right now, the best props out there are the ones people on this site build!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe our standards are too high. When we see the great props folks here make, the stuff in many stores pales in comparison.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Maybe our standards are too high. When we see the great props folks here make, the stuff in many stores pales in comparison.


You hit the nail on the head!!!!!


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

I never buy anything but components/parts until the day after....

RandalB


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> Maybe our standards are too high. When we see the great props folks here make, the stuff in many stores pales in comparison.


I totally agree, commercial stuff is no match for the props made by hand by the people in here. And the best thing about this forum is that everyone shares thier information freely. So many times I have been inspired by talent shown here and with the how-to's they write, been willing to try and do something new. Making molds, using motors to animate a prop, methods of painting, and the hacks to recreate props from "normal" items. 
Halloween is alive an well in here.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

It may be that the store offerings aren't as good this year...or it may be that being a member of HauntForum has changed you. I'm willing to bet the props you build look far better than anything you find in the store. And even if you don't build anything new for the year, others are always posting new props and posting them...and they get better every year. Your tastes are more refined. The stores sell crap that's not good enough for you. I feel the same way.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I noticed that even last year, the stuff wasn't as cool as it usually is.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

The stores in our area also put out their Halloween stuff much later this year. Target was just clearing out shelf space on Wednesday, and nothing was out yet. Seems to me that they had their stuff out at the beginning of September last year.


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Here in the Dallas/Fort Worth area of Texas they are getting stuff out. If you have a Party City in your area they have some great large hanging props out. I have noticed the Halloween Stores are not even open yet and its 42 days left. What gives??

Brian


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Occasionally they do have one or two things that are comparable to the stuff here. Of course, since joining this forum, I look at the "good" things and consider how I can improve them. I agree though, I think this years crop is going to be pretty thin.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I agree its been pretty bad when it comes to seing anithyng good out on store shelves. I didn't see anithyng at all in any of the stores mentioned except maybe one or 2 things at Target, but that was indoor party stuff.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

You all have very good points. I do think our standards are getting a lot higher especially since we have so many good props makers on the forum to compare the garbage in the stores too. I have noticed I have not bought anything cheap this year except for a few little things (hands, feet, frogs, snakes, eyes, etc.) I have been buying more expensive pieces and passing up everything else. 

I also think it's getting harder for me to find props because we have so many now (2 sheds and a trailer full.) We are getting pickier and pickier about our pickier about what we add. 

I did ask a few places about the selection they had. They have said because the economy was in the toilet last year and the big ticket items didn't do well they didn't order much this year. 

On a brighter side, I was able to spend more on individual props and lighting this year since I wasn't going nuts buying a bunch of cheaper things that weren't as good of quality. Kouma went nuts on LEDs this afternoon (he spent $60) and we got some black lights and a giant latex cockroach we named Ralph. He's going to be awesome hanging out on the back wall of the witch room.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Walgreens has always been a great source for hackable talking props for me....until this year. Nada. Zip. Crappola. Nuff said.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

No it is not just you - I have found the retail stores have been pulling back for the last 2 years in a row now. Don't know what's up...


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Our WalMart isn't even carrying props this year. Just costumes and a few party type decorations. Michael's had some decent stuff, and party city a little. I was very disappointed in our spirit store this year. Bigger building, smaller stock of actual props, mostly costumes. Target also had almost no props, just children's costumes. 

I also agree though that i noticed i was much harder to impress, and saw little or nothing I couldn't build better, or probably had already built better. It made me sad to go home empty handed so many times.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

My local Wal-Mart was HORRIBLE last year There where only 2 isles for Halloween shelf space. No mini foggers AND they only had battery operated strobes that weren't even real strobe, just LED's that flashed back and forth. I Loved to take stuff from Wal-Mart and repaint and redress it, but there's nothing there. I also noticed much less houses where handing out candy, I hardly got any and about 60% of it was the cheap stuff. I finished all the good candy in about 15 minutes. I wasn't even given the option of O.D.ing on Halloween. What gives?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I guess we have to carry the torch. Its a cycle. I am sure you can recall a few years ago there was lots of stuff, then the following year itr gets less and less, but it will bounce back. Always does. Everyone loves Halloween, they just have to be reminded.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Well, to be honest, I didn't really go to Spirit and Express to buy so much as to give into my inner child and play--go look at all the fun things and the sets and decor. But that doesn't pay their bills . . . .


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

They want thier bills paid, they should stock better stuff.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Our standards change, this is true but I love looking at all of the store props, and the stock isn't nearly as big as last year....BTW last year wasn't as big as the year before. 

The Michaels near me has only 2 large animantronics, usually there are a few to choose from, Garden Ridge used to have an entire floor display of Gemmy props, now all they have are inflatables, Halloween USA at the mall had only a few Gemmy type animatronics and a few really odd gore type props. (I'm not into crawling torsos but I am sure somebody will like that). They did have some nice masks. Big Lots has some cute stuff but things I would normally consider have been reduced in size to miniature. Same at Michaels...very small statues and grave markers. 

We have CowHalloween here, and they want over $30 for a blucky. uh no...

I am sure the economy has a lot to do with the sparse stock but I am not sure what is going on with the small size of some of the items. I was surprised by the Dollar Tree this year. The one in Mansfield has a lot of stuff but they are also out of severed limbs.

I am heading to Halloween USA in Mansfield to see if their stock is better. Their Dollar Tree has a lot more stuff than the ones here.

UGH~!


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

They have some cool decorations at Target but probably won't buy anything unless it's 75% off. My nearest Walgreens had mostly stuff from last year.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Went to Walmart around here, they had a lot of costumes and some party favors and stuff but nothing else. The sales person said they were not done, but the shelves that were left to put stuff on were pretty small. They had absolutely nothing there worth mentioning.

The only thing that looked interesting was the stuff at Target. They had some nice decent stuff and a few present ideas I might get before the season is over. I want to check iparty and party city to see what they have.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> All I can say is, good thing the people on this Forum know how to make props already - and many are much better than store bought anyway


Like the lady said make your props....and get exactly what you want and bragging rights


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I was at one of the Dollar stores today, and they were rearranging their Halloween stock into a smaller space to make room for more Christmas stuff coming out. That was a short buying season.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

But it isn't even October!

Our toysrus has only just started putting Halloween stuff out!


----------



## Robert (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey, what is it with all the glitter this year? Many of the skulls, etc. are covered in black or silver glitter.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Yeah - hate the glitter. Halloween is dark and evil not bright and glittery!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Spirit Halloween opened two stores near me this season but it would kill me to pay $200 for something I could make for less. Their animatronics are cool to look at and I especially like their new selection of "baby zombies". Would rather wait until after Halloween for the sales.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Can't add much more to what has been said. The anticipation that starts in July when Michaels first starts putting out stuff quickly faded away. While it's only September, you won't see anything better than what is already out.
Kmart and Walmart are huge disappointments with no props and only a bunch of recycled crap from the past two years. Michaels was a big let down this year and big lots was a big bust. Party City is marginal but nothing really new and exciting. Spirit here is still getting shipments in so they don't even have a lot of the cool stuff and they can't tell what is on each truck. I figure to check back at Spirit a few more times and maybe Party City for a couple of small items but other than that the shopping season is over for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

madmomma said:


> Spirit Halloween opened two stores near me this season but it would kill me to pay $200 for something I could make for less. Their animatronics are cool to look at and I especially like their new selection of "baby zombies". Would rather wait until after Halloween for the sales.


Those zombie babies are pretty fun - we saw some this past weekend at the local Spirit store.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

madmomma said:


> Spirit Halloween opened two stores near me this season but it would kill me to pay $200 for something I could make for less. Their animatronics are cool to look at and I especially like their new selection of "baby zombies". Would rather wait until after Halloween for the sales.


The baby zombies are adorable! They have been one of my purchases this year. I used a 20% off coupon and bought them. I just brought my hubby with me and hit up the store twice to get them. I have an old playpen for when my dog was a puppy I painted up for them. I pretty much bought 3 and got the 4th free when I was done.

I also nabbed the two ground breakers they had with coupons of course.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I agree with the users who commented about the glitter, it makes them look like the skulls needs to have bling or something. All glittery and nasty looking. I agree I hope it doesn't become permanent. 
I also liked the zombie babies. We did buy the black haired girl with pig tails. Those zombies are going fast at our local Spirit here. If they have a sale on them after halloween I might buy one more. 
My local CVS pharmacy surprised me though with this light up gargoyle.
Gargoyle Chat video by hhv94 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v471/hhv94/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v471/hhv94/P9220009


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I see part of the reason that the shopping season isn't so good.
Have you been to the Gemmy website this year? They aren't offering near the amount of props as last year.
Industry-wide problem I guess.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

As much as the situation annoys me, gonna play devils advocate here. As an added factor to the economy, wonder if all this DiY Halloween stuff we do has finally cut into Gemmy's business? LOL. 

If so, the smarter marketing person would be catering to us by making all their products hack ready. Or maybe take the Polly Pocket / Barbie approach where they have interchangable outfits, etc. Then actually give us outfits and costumes that are actually cool to begin with.

But I digress... Started with Wal-Mart but I've decided to boycott all the outlets during the Holiday season that are skimping during Halloween. I wanna start a movement that shows them how large their Halloween audience really is by hitting them where it hurts. Skimp on our holiday and we'll skimp on theirs.


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

My Walmart is worthless as well. Dollar Tree has some small birds and creepy cloth so I grabbed those. Checked out Halloween USA and they have some good prices on a few things. I'll hit Party City today after work.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I have to agree that Walmart is pretty useless this year. The ones near us only have costumes and makeup, and a few party supplies. No lights at all, unless you count some pumpkins that look like they were left from last year. The Target has a much reduced selection also.


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

Check out your local Party City. The one near me off of I-20 and Cooper in Arlington, TX had 5 foot bluckies for $10.00 and lots of stuff on clearance. Looks like the last of last years stock. The bluckies had some dents in the skull, but who wants a perfect one anyway? Everywhere else they are $30.00.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I was at Target and it looks like they're still putting things out. I did get a ceramic skull cookie jar and matching skull salt & pepper shakers for my witch's kitchen. I check out JoAnn Fabrics last night to get fabric to finish my curtains and they just had the same stuff as last year (costumes, makeup, cutesy stuff). They didn't have much in fabric either as far as a new pattern - just what was out last year.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

madmomma said:


> Spirit Halloween opened two stores near me this season but it would kill me to pay $200 for something I could make for less. Their animatronics are cool to look at and I especially like their new selection of "baby zombies". Would rather wait until after Halloween for the sales.


While I to like to get stuff on sale or better yet clearance, this is part of the problem. If nothing much gets purchased during the "season" and stuff has to be unloaded via clearance or packed back up til next year, you aren't going see a whole lot of new items coming any time soon as there obviously wasn't a demand for them. Now if items were priced right to begin with this wouldn't be an issue at all, some of prices I've seen at the Halloween only stores...and some at Party City...yikes!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I do think stores have cut back and ordered some cheaper merchandise for this year, i.e. I noticed that the Target tombstones are shorter and/or made out of cheaper material. Same is true of the lit halloween busts they carry. Noticed similar comparisons in other stores as well. Not as much selection or sometimes not as much floor space also.

We moved into a new house (first one) a few years ago so I've been working on putting together a halloween collection for my yard haunt since then. Last year I bought a number of big props or items from Spirit, Lowes, Big Lots, Target, Costco. Had picked up some foggers and such from Party City and Target. So I already have a lot of things I like and wasn't looking for a lot of big stuff this year--good thing I guess. Also this year I starting to get more into making my own props and modifying stuff I've bought. 

I have picked up some great stuff for a party next year from places like HomeGoods, TJMaxx and Ross this year. They were getting a lot of the clearance Dept. 56 items (now that Dept 56 will only carry Halloween Villages and dropped the rest of their Halloween line), and I ended up with a lot of great things as a result at a terrific price. In general I think the Dept. 56 was pretty nice quality. Boston Warehouse had some nice quality party serveware items too. 

I'd have to look back and see what I've bought over the past few months but can't recall anything really big. I guess prop wise it would be the large 14-inch Spirit Ball white haired guy with mic from Ross and a giant talking lit skull from Costco. Bought a few of the Spirit Balls and am in the process of customizing them now to work with an mp3. Will have at least one guy I'll use this year and consider the others projects for next year. Hope to do a total makeover then with new hair and/or face and adding bodies.

As for small accessory type stuff I'm pretty happy this year with stuff from Dollar Tree. My local store has made a bigger Halloween push in the last week or so adding new stuff and putting out a banner outside to advertise Halloween Headquarters. I also thought that CostPlus World Markets had some nice stuff I'd like to add to my collection. Loved some of their stuff last year but hadn't gone into the store until last night. I'd say either some stuff has cleared out already or they have fewer display areas this year. Nice displays though as usual.

Overall I really can't complain about the shopping this year.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

If you can get a bargain on the Dept. 56 stuff - go for it. The quality is better but can be pricey.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

mroct31 said:


> While I to like to get stuff on sale or better yet clearance, this is part of the problem. If nothing much gets purchased during the "season" and stuff has to be unloaded via clearance or packed back up til next year, you aren't going see a whole lot of new items coming any time soon as there obviously wasn't a demand for them. Now if items were priced right to begin with this wouldn't be an issue at all, some of prices I've seen at the Halloween only stores...and some at Party City...yikes!


I agree we have to buy for them to offer more.But the price needs to be right to.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

And christmas isn't out anywhere I have been.I was wanting some spot holders.It is just strange.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I took these pictures the other day, total crap filled the isles of the local Halloween store. Nothing of quality or imagination. It is sad to see. Take a look at these........


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

I agree that this season has been weak. And after thinking it would be a big blow out since we get that precious Saturday Halloween this year.. sigh. There's about half the stores I see normaly in my area.. they all have a tiny area of bad props and are mostly bagged costumes.

Even spirit which would normally operate four or five stores within a few minutes of me has ONE STORE in my immediate area. And not that close really. I haven't even bothered to go after seeing what the stores are like so far.

This year is refurb time for me and most people seem to be thinking along the same lines. It's definitely because of the economy. But that's OK. It's not going to cost me much to repaint things and hand out candy, and I won't let the kids down this year.

So chin up haunters, drag out yer old stuff and fix it up and carry on knowing there will be more people looking or a handout this year;-)


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

So, I had to stop in Michael's today to pick up some glue. I thought I'd see what was on sale in the Halloween section. They had some Lemax Spookytown houses, some (ie; very few) of those glitter skulls, a few graveyard signs, and maybe three or four small animated props. And what's on front of their store? A big sign that says "Your Halloween Headquarters". Honestly, Rite-Aid did better this year.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

*What the heck is happening to Halloween?*

I can hardly find Props or Inflatables Anywhere in my State anymore!
No one carries them and the most anyone is carrying is Candy, Candy Buckets and miscellaneous Costumes!
Nothing that I really want, that I saw last year, that would have made this year's Haunt a real winner.
Where do I go to find the Good Stuff?
Is Halloween as a whole being phased out, or am I just going to have to travel out of state or to other places to find the good Decorations and Props?
Seems like NM itself is phasing out Halloween next to entirely, in favor of Christmas.
I have nothing against Christmas and really like it too, but I would Really like to just once pull off an Awesome Haunt, to the point of where I would have to move to a larger property, of which we are already nearly to that point.
I am figuring that next year will be the final Haunt on this property, where we are at currently.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing...even walmart isnt carring the normal halloween items they have had year after year...Ive been to MD and DE stores...only place I have been able to find anything has been halloween stores which there arent very many of them either this year


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

It isn't just New Mexico. Most places I've been to have very few Halloween props. Wal-Mart and Walgreen's have had decent selections in the past, but this year most of it is like you describe. To find props, you have to go to Halloween USA or Spirit, but they are too expensive before November 1st.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I stopped by Michaels today and picked upo the last three foam skulls. They are condensing/marking Halloween stuff down and Christmas is encroaching rapidly. The manager of Spirit told me they have a truckload of stuff coming today but it's mostly costumes and they won't be getting in any more props or decor. Sad because they didn't have a lot of their new stuff or they only got one item in and it's gone for good. It has been an overall shabby year for Halloween everywhere IMO. Nothing really innovative. Just the same old. On a brighter note, I'm helping a friend build stirring witch prop. We spent thre hours last night in is garage; got the frame done and the pvc cut. He's going to start on the cauldron this weekend. They do a really nice haunted garge walkthrough and have a lot of the "cheaper" animatronics but he is really happy with the sturdiness of this prop and can't believe we're doing the whole thing for around 70 bucks!
He's also going to make some of his own tombstones and grave peeper after seeing mine. I think we have a new DIY convert!


----------

